# Dark Circles



## srd1 (May 27, 2014)

Hey brothers was wondering if someone with a little more experience than me could tell me whats up...the last couple weeks ive had these really dark circles under my eyes looks like I havent slept in a couple weeks but im sleeping better than i have in years. Im currently on melanotan2 ghrp6 oxytocin epithalon 1.5 grams of test and 1.4 grams of npp a week on my 3rd week of the test and npp was gonna run it for 5 or 6 weeks...is this a side of the melanotan2 iv noticed the new freckles and darkening of the old ones was wondering if maybe darkening around the eyes was a side to


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 27, 2014)

Idk about the circles and the darkening of freckles are from the mt2. How much melanotan are u taking might need to lower it before the freckle's turn black.


----------



## srd1 (May 27, 2014)

Reconstituted with 3cc and I draw 1iu to pin


----------



## Magnus82 (May 27, 2014)

I would like definitely say it's the mt2.  It darkens certain areas sooner than others.   As you tan,  your face should catch up.   Other areas get dark and stay darker like moles and scars.   Just wait,  after a couple months,  your peter will be black as coal.


----------



## srd1 (May 28, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> I would like definitely say it's the mt2.  It darkens certain areas sooner than others.   As you tan,  your face should catch up.   Other areas get dark and stay darker like moles and scars.   Just wait,  after a couple months,  your peter will be black as coal.



Lmao...good to know brother thanks


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 28, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> I would like definitely say it's the mt2.  It darkens certain areas sooner than others.   As you tan,  your face should catch up.   Other areas get dark and stay darker like moles and scars.   Just wait,  after a couple months,  your peter will be black as coal.



This time round that is the first thing I noticed. I have a black mans penis  I just need the rest of me to catch up! Just shows you the guys who say you don't go dark without sun. I can assure everyone now I have not had him out in the sun for 1 sec


----------



## *Bio* (May 28, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> I would like definitely say it's the mt2.  It darkens certain areas sooner than others.   As you tan,  your face should catch up.   Other areas get dark and stay darker like moles and scars.   Just wait,  after a couple months,  your peter will be black as coal.



LOL!  That's the first time I've heard that...Good to know!!


----------



## chrisr116 (May 28, 2014)

My freckles and moles turn really dark, really fast when I start running the mt2.


----------



## BigBob (May 29, 2014)

Me too they go dark first. But my Johnson didn't go black.....damn


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 29, 2014)

BigBob said:


> Me too they go dark first. But my Johnson didn't go black.....damn



Hit the fuker with a hammer big bob and she be black and blue bro with a red tip. Why stick to a solid color..

If dark circles are pigment related and most are in dark haired people , to test pull skin under eye and see if it becomes blotchy .. 
Heres some tips ..t bag it. Lol.


----------



## Akamai (May 29, 2014)

Being Polynesian Im dark already,  but had the same issue look liked a raccoon.

Ak


----------



## srd1 (May 29, 2014)

Akamai said:


> Being Polynesian Im dark already,  but had the same issue look liked a raccoon.
> 
> Ak



Lmao thats what my buddy told me when i saw him "dude you look like a fucking raccoon"


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 1, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> I would like definitely say it's the mt2.  It darkens certain areas sooner than others.   As you tan,  your face should catch up.  * Other areas get dark and stay darker like moles and scars.   Just wait,  after a couple months,  your peter will be black as coal.*



Didn't we see an MT2 user post a pic of "himself" on another site?:banghead:


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 1, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> Didn't we see an MT2 user post a pic of "himself" on another site?:banghead:



Sorry about that I promise not to do it again


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 1, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> Sorry about that I promise not to do it again



Thank you!:naughty1:


----------

